# PSE coyote



## stelthstic (Jul 24, 2009)

how is it any comments


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

stelthstic said:


> how is it any comments


Controversial. Generally gets bad reviews, though a few people like it.

It tends to appeal to compound users looking to try out recurves. You might like it but I think you'd be better off trying another make and model, any other make and model.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have one and it is great for shooting 3D or just targets (too long for hunting out of a ground blind for me). I use a Cavalier Free Flite rest and shoot carbons so when shooting it I guess I'm not considered "Traditional" I am more accurate with it than any of my other recurves. I don't shoot mine much because I have more fun shooting my other old recurves. I still get out the "Coyote" when I need a confidence builder.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

LL710 said:


> I have one and it is great for shooting 3D or just targets (too long for hunting out of a ground blind for me). * I use a Cavalier Free Flite rest and shoot carbons so when shooting it I guess I'm not considered "Traditional" * I am more accurate with it than any of my other recurves. I don't shoot mine much because I have more fun shooting my other old recurves. I still get out the "Coyote" when I need a confidence builder.


Does your bow have wheels? No? Then I guess you're traditional


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

alanraw said:


> Does your bow have wheels? No? Then I guess you're traditional


x2.....From what I have read, putting a rest on a bow didn't happen yesterday and I would bet that the archers in the old days would use carbons too if they improve their shooting skills.


----------



## 1stormseekr (Sep 30, 2009)

Got the 55# coyote new in july and now i am on my third set of limbs. Support has been great with pse on the limb replacement. Had this last set of limbs for a week...will see if they hold up.
If i had to do it again i would not buy one.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I like PSE so please don't interpret this as brand bashing. The Coyote has a low brace height that lends itself to arm slap, the speed is so-so and at least the one or two I've shot seem to stack a bit, especially if you try to raise the brace height. As suggested, the limbs are on the low end of price and quality. The bow itself is nicely priced. The metal riser is cut past center so you can do a lot with tune and use all kinds of arrow rests. Not my favorite bow but quite a value all the same.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Go purchase yourself another bow. . .

Stay away from the Coyote. . .


Dwayne


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

There are so many great bows to consider; the PSE Coyote is not one of them.


----------



## AnJ (Mar 8, 2010)

I`m newbie in archery and was looking for this bow because it seemed good enough, but Your replys shocked me  Do I need to look for a better one if I`m just beginner and have not much money? :sad:


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

I have been looking at a lot of bows and reading a lot of reviews. The Coyote has had very little positive reviews. 

A buddy of mine told me Samick was junk. Being one of the better archers in the state and I took his word for it. But I have not read very many bad reviews of the newer line of Samick bows sold by Lancaster. 

I might still get one and just sell it in the classifieds if I don't care for it. The Coyote is not on my list of bows to try out or purchase.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

AnJ said:


> I`m newbie in archery and was looking for this bow because it seemed good enough, but Your replys shocked me  Do I need to look for a better one if I`m just beginner and have not much money? :sad:


Yes you do,,,the Coyotes main problem is not a shooting issue,,it's a limb blowing up issue.
I had two sets of limbs blow on the one I bought,,,and the replacement set for the 2nd blow up came with a visable crack in them straight out of the box.


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

PSE is aware of the limb issues and have changed who makes that limb with the 2010 models. From what I understand they have had no issues with the new limbs. It is easy to tell if you have the old limbs or the 2010 ones, the old ones are painted, the 2010 limbs are dipped.


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

PSE gets there bows from Ragim, I believe. Isn't that the same company supplying the limbs for the Jaguar? Hmmmm...
Steve


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

i believe you are correct SCS.


----------



## aspenarcheryusa (Feb 4, 2010)

i shot it at my local cabelas and it wasnt bad i liked the riser but would buy trad tech limbs for it if i got one


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

SCS said:


> PSE gets there bows from Ragim
> Steve


I don't think they do anymore, I just bought a 2010 Blackhawk and it is made by Great Tree Archery not Ragim, Not sure if that is any better but my Blackhawk is awesome for the money


----------



## fmmfird (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi. I'm from Malaysia. My coyote limbs just snapped in two. Could somebody here tell me where I could find the replacement? Is there any limbs compatible with this bow?


----------



## buffrider (Dec 15, 2011)

Call PSE


----------



## PopPop Punky (Oct 10, 2012)

So, have the limb issues with the PSE Coyote been fixed since this thread started? I was planning to get one tomorrow as my first bow, but this thread scares me. I did shoot one at basspro that was rated 50 pounds and it felt good to me. My draw length is 27.5

I look at it as an affordable starter bow, but will probably put a decent sight on it and just have to figure out what type of rest... i was thinking a whisper biscuit, but I'm told they ruin arrows too quickly.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the PSE snake I just bought. I can leave it outside, drop it, bury it, shoot it left hand or right, let my friends try it without worrying if they do something stupid, and if I lose it, oh well. I think it shoots pretty well for a piece of junk too!


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

PopPop Punky said:


> So, have the limb issues with the PSE Coyote been fixed since this thread started? I was planning to get one tomorrow as my first bow, but this thread scares me. I did shoot one at basspro that was rated 50 pounds and it felt good to me. My draw length is 27.5
> 
> I look at it as an affordable starter bow, but will probably put a decent sight on it and just have to figure out what type of rest... i was thinking a whisper biscuit, but I'm told they ruin arrows too quickly.


Tone of great bows in The classifieds. Good luck


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

It always seems to come to...

GET AN OMEGA BY KEGAN!

Sorry for shouting... 

Maybe it doesn't always go that way, but it seems that it often does  Sometimes, it ends up, "Buy the learning/loaner, then get an Omega."


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a #55 coyote that my wife bought me as she is a dealer with PSE. I have others, but have been shooting it weekly for months. No issues with my limbs. Older coyotes did have an issue with limbs. My bow hasn't been a problem. If you want one, go for it. Like most anything, buy what you can afford and get proficient with it. My final two cents are to form your own opinions after use (buy or borrow) and those that owns them have them have the best opinion.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

BarneySlayer said:


> It always seems to come to...
> 
> GET AN OMEGA BY KEGAN!
> 
> ...


Love mine:amen:


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

Can other limbs be put on this riser?


----------



## doubleeagle (Jun 3, 2012)

I have three sets of limbs for my coyote. 45, 50, 55#. I haven't had any issues with the limbs and I think it may have been fixed. I like the bow as I can beat it up. I do shoot off the shelf, but as it has a flat shelf, I have a felt pad. I plan on putting antler knobs on the bolt heads. Not sure whether other brands of limbs will work, but worth a try. Lets us know how it goes if you do.


----------



## franklinmanklin (Nov 5, 2009)

My draw is almost 31", stacking is an issue as well as thumb knuckle discomfort from non-low wrist grip.


----------

